# Who Has The Biggest & Most Beautiful Tegu?



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

From extremes, to argentine black and whites, reds, columbians, blues ect, post as many pictures of your tegus as you can and give them the spot light for tge tegu fanatics all over and breeders, and inspire those who dont already have a tegu to get one! post your pics and show us all your tegu's!!!!!!! ( i cant wait to get mine make me want it more!! )


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 21, 2011)

There are a lot of gorgeous tegus on here! I'm surprised no one has flaunted their tegu(s) yet...






1 yr old Guru





2 yr old Rango (about a month ago)





2 yr old Gary


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG!! I LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!! i think its because in a previous post i asked if people could show off some of their red tegus for me so i could use the images on my fb for a college referance album sense im gonna be studying music and herpatology. : / i dont think they liked it to much. 

i must add i tottaly think yours is the best ive seen i love them


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 21, 2011)

Guru is just over 3.5 ft and around 5 lbs. Gary is 33-34 inches. Rango is is 34-35 inches.

Thanks, Rango is missing almost all his front toes  I think he might also be missing the very end of his tail. Make sure you keep the humidity up when/if you get your tegu. The reason he lost his toes was because the humidity wasn't high enough at his previous home.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 21, 2011)

I might not have the biggest but i might have one of the most beautiful. I don't see a ton of tegus with a bright belly like mines.



















older pic


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

aww none of these images show up 
but yes most beautiful im hoping to either a get a Red Tegu (( i really like it and people seem more fond of black and whites )) or a extreme giant. 

ever mind i cllicked they work yay!  can i ask where you got your beautiful tegu from love?


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 21, 2011)

Carly


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

wow lovely reptile!!!


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 21, 2011)

This baby is mine


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 21, 2011)

oh im loving that baby


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

This is our Argentine b/w Tegu Leonidas. We got him in October of 07 when he was a hatchling. 






This is our Argentine male blue/red hybrid Spatzi. We got him in November of 08.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

My past tegus:

Nero: female 51"






Achilles: female 38"






Gozar: male 42"




And the present tegus, all VARNYARD 

Rayne: male 34"






my extreme giant storm: male 36"







and of course you seen pics of pyro my red: male 32"


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 22, 2011)

2010 anyard extreme "Chevy"





My extreme with my B&W "Tonka"


----------



## entropy (Jun 22, 2011)

[attachment=2655]

[attachment=2654]





Oh, and he's 8lbs, 42"


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 22, 2011)

BlackendMetalDeathHead666 said:


> aww none of these images show up
> but yes most beautiful im hoping to either a get a Red Tegu (( i really like it and people seem more fond of black and whites )) or a extreme giant.
> 
> ever mind i cllicked they work yay!  can i ask where you got your beautiful tegu from love?





Mines from Bobby Hill born in 09. Don't know the parent though.


----------



## frost (Jun 22, 2011)

wow,thats all i can say, i cant wait to get my little guys. txrepgirl your tegu spatzi is m fav.=] love the whites in him. the next tegu on my list is a red.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 22, 2011)

_Looking good everyone ,... Txrepgirl,.. Spatzi's looking Great! All grown up and manly,.. I haven't seen a pic of him since he still had his baby fat  _


----------



## Beasty (Jun 22, 2011)

Yep! Spatzi is quite handsome now! I wish I could see what his brother Powder looks like currently. 
Here's the last I had of him 9/9/09:












6/09





My blue, Belle 7/3/09:









And Zaltys the Extreme 9/10/09:








6/30/09


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to see some recents of Toby's monster gu.


----------



## Riplee (Jun 22, 2011)

My Two Blues
[attachment=2658][attachment=2659][attachment=2660][attachment=2661][attachment=2662][attachment=2663]


Riplee said:


> My Two Blues


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 22, 2011)

Whoa beasty lovin those blues!


----------



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

this thread i created has shown more beautiful stunning tegus than I actually imagined would take place. I LOVE IT AND I LOVE YOU ALL!


----------

